# importer iPad depuis les US ?



## iSc0tty (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
je voudrais acheter un ipad (le 3G car j'ai un abonnement orange, avec 64go de mémoire). Si je l'achète chez Apple ça me fera donc 814, avec une carte cadeau de 40 vu que je suis étudiant j'ai droit au store éducation. Cependant j'ai un ami qui va cet automne au USA qui pourrait m'en ramener un, je voudrais savoir si cela vaut le coup réellement ? Vu qu'il me le ramène je n'aurais pas de frais de port, mais quid de la douane, la TVA,  de la garantie, de l'utilisation (notamment avec orange) etc.. ? J'ai chercher sur internet mais les réponses divergent. 
Ah oui, et je voudrais savoir aussi si vos réponses marchent pour iPad et aussi iPhone..

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## PDD (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai ramené le mien des USA, mais actuellement vu la faiblesse de l'euro, on ne gagne plus grand chose...


----------



## iSc0tty (17 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, mais en comptant tous les frais en plus tu as eu quoi à payer en plus de l'iPad ? C'est revenu à combien ? Et pas de problèmes après pour la garantie et tout ?


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juillet 2012)

iSc0tty a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, mais en comptant tous les frais en plus tu as eu quoi à payer en plus de l'iPad ? C'est revenu à combien ? Et pas de problèmes après pour la garantie et tout ?



Salut !

En temps normal, pour les choses dans les règles de l'art, en rentrant en France, l'achat dépassant les 400&#8364;, tu dois le déclarer à la douane.

Tu dois donc t'acquitter de la TVA française. Tu dois ensuite pouvoir te faire rembourser les taxes US (mais je ne connais pas le processus).

Au final, tu paies le prix H.T que tu peux voir sur le Store US, à convertir en &#8364;&#8364;, auquel tu ajoutes la TVA à 19,6%.

Comme l'a précisé PDD, vu le rapport &#8364;/$ en ce moment tu ne gagnes pas grand chose.

Après, si ton ami accepte, tu peux ne pas le déclarer à la douane (se débarrasser des emballages et bien dissimuler la facture sont des conseils pas toujours nécessaires mais utiles). En revanche, tu ne pourras pas récupérer les taxes US.

Exemple :

iPad sur store US à 815$ HT (admettons)

Démarche légale
- 815$ = 663,95&#8364;
- Taxes US (environ 8%) = 65,2$ = 53,12&#8364;
- TVA 19,6% = 130, 15&#8364;
TOTAL A PAYER = 663,95&#8364; + 53,12 &#8364; + 130,15&#8364; = 847,22&#8364;
TOTAL NET (après remboursement des taxes US) = 794,10&#8364;
Soit une économie de 20,90&#8364;

Démarche non légale (pas de déclaration à la douane)
- 815$ = 663,95&#8364;
- Taxes US 8% = 65,2$ = 53,12&#8364;
TOTAL A PAYER = 717,07&#8364;
Soit une économie de 97,93&#8364;

En revanche, dans le cadre de la démarche non légale, je n'ai aucune idée de la prise en charge de la garantie...

En gros, tu obtiens une économie de 12% en ne déclarant pas, et une de 2,5% en déclarant.

Sache que, si tu es étudiant, tu dois pouvoir bénéficier de l'opération Apple On Campus, qui parfois va jusqu'à 12% en tout légalité, avec garantie etc. assurée.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> En revanche, dans le cadre de la démarche non légale, je n'ai aucune idée de la prise en charge de la garantie...



Dans les deux cas, aucun souci, c'est pris en charge par Apple. C'est un appareil mobile et la garantie est mondiale.

Par contre, je ne sais pas si les iPad 3G sont vendus non associés à un opérateur US. Et dans ce cas, aucun desimloquage possible, cela ne se pratique pas là-bas.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Dans les deux cas, aucun souci, c'est pris en charge par Apple. C'est un appareil mobile et la garantie est mondiale.



Donc iPad, iPhone, MacBook (A/P) ok, mais ni iMac ni Mac Pro ?

(c'est toujours bon à savoir  )


----------



## iSc0tty (18 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup je pouvais pas rêver mieux comme réponse ^^ . Je vais le prendre maintenant ces Apple France ça sera plus simple pou tout ça vaut pas le coup de se prendre la tête. J'en déduis que c'est pareil en les iPhone du coup. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Argeuh (23 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> Sache que, si tu es étudiant, tu dois pouvoir bénéficier de l'opération Apple On Campus, qui parfois va jusqu'à 12% en tout légalité, avec garantie etc. assurée.



Pas d'AOC sur les iPhone et iPad 

Perso j'ai ramené 2 iPad de mon voyage hors UE.

J'avais le droit à 900 dollars avant de déclarer quoi que ce soit.
Le premeir je l'ai mis dans ma valise, le second je l'aid éballé comme si c'était le mien depuis longtemps.

Et le tour est joué

Le plus intéressant est de l'acheter en tax free à l'aéroport si les taxes sont trop élevées dans l'état où il se rend.


----------



## nrykers (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour
J étais aux us l année dernière et j ai rapporté 2ipad. Je ne ai eu aucun problème de TVA. J'ai simplement laisser le carton aux us. aucune déclaration car j avais déjà utilisé l'iPod 
Pour info 1 euro = 1,20 euros. Ç est qd même intéressant 

Aussi le prix us  = le prix en euro


Nrykers


----------

